# January 2015 Horse Photo of the Month Contest Results



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Chicknshrimp (7 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Horses4Healing (6 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Saranda (5 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

TheAQHAGirl (5 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

llizzylou42 (5 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

LoveDressage (4 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

CarrieS (4 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

jmc (4 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

LoveofOTTB (3 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Carrie94 (3 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

HombresArablegacy (2 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Phantomcolt18 (2 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Roperchick (1 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Iridethatcrazylazypony (1 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

dixieandboo (1 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

rileydog6 (1 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

afellers7456 (1 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

turnandburn1 (1 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Ilovespirit (1 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Mingiz (1 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

HorseCourage (1 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Cherrij (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Dressage16 (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

That lil onyx (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

george the mule (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Ale (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Britt (0 votes)


----------



## Chance365 (Apr 11, 2015)

Beautiful horse!


----------



## Chance365 (Apr 11, 2015)

Cute pic!


----------



## Chance365 (Apr 11, 2015)

Beautiful horse!


----------

